# an old photo - Porsche



## bdougr (Mar 8, 2005)

I took this photo some years ago and just thought you would find it nice


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

that's pretty sweet. What camera were you using?


----------



## bdougr (Mar 8, 2005)

that was with my D100 and a 17-35mm lens


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

nice composition! I like the pic alot!

one thing that kinda takes away from the pic is the reflection off the windscreen. Overall a great shot!! 

Post more, i love old school Porsche's


----------



## bdougr (Mar 8, 2005)

photoshopped the windshield to reduce the reflections


----------



## spikes111 (Apr 26, 2005)

It's my dream to own a Vintage Porsche one day. There's nothing with more style or more classic. Beautiful photo!


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Awesome picture.

My new desktop...thanks!!


----------



## Alvizzo913 (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, thats so nice, excellent color in it with the autumn foliage! Looks kinda like my car...:rofl:


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

Great car...beautiful shot.


----------

